# Speeder's Ground breaker 2010



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Here is my 2010 ground breaker. I'm, as you can see, only about 1/4 way done. I've already put in about 20 hrs. already. I'm looking forward to seeing if the kmart skeleton can save me time.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And a very nice start to him you have


----------



## Granges Grim Ghouls (Jan 31, 2009)

Great prop. Looking forward to seeing it completed. Keep up the great work.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Very nice! Love the hands - great proportions.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

I know your getting down to crunch time and taking short cuts, so I can totally relate. Looking really good so far Fireguy.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Looking good, nice job on that arm. 

Wow, you have a stainless steel sink and counter in you work area .


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Alright here is some updated photos of my ground breaker.


----------



## Howlinmadjack (Jul 20, 2009)

Nice work T.F.G. I love the wingspan on this guy, is he going to be attached to any type of motor? I can see him on a massager, that would be sooo cool!! Great work!!


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

Wow. I'd say K-Mart saved you some time. He's looking really good.


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

wow, looks great !!!
thanks for sharing it with us


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He looks as if he's inviting you into a warm embrace, only to bite you when you accept

Looking really good!


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

This will be a static prop in my cemetery (no motor.) I'm not sure whether or not grey or a wood stain will look beter. I'll have to try both on the backside of the ground breaker and see which one is best. I built the whole thing from news paper duck tape and screws. Since I've spent almost 20 hrs. already on this thing in the future I will by a half bucky or use the bag of bones to save me some incredible abouts of time. I love the way it's turning out (heavily influenced by seasonofshadows) but I like to look of skull-and-bones http://skullandbone.com/tutorial_02.htm Thanks for all your comments.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That is a good looking prop. He is one you can move around from year to year. He would even be cool on a sign.


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Love it!


----------



## pagan (Sep 9, 2009)

He looks great!


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Love him!!


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Here are some updated pictures. I've highlited the decomposing tisue along the neck and shoulders a bit and brought the arms in as to wanting to grab you vs. embrace you. Thanks again for all your comments and criticism. It should be ready to paint tomorrow. I also put a light coat of stain on the teeth.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like the look of this guy!


----------



## SKAustin (Dec 12, 2009)

Excellent work! He's looking great, and I'm sure John would say the same. 

If I might make a suggestion for your next GB, try adding a few pieces of single ply toilet paper mache in a few random areas. Lay the TP sheet in place, then tear and smear it around with your fingers. It leaves an interesting look of remaining leathery skin, adding some depth to the muscular tissue below. You might like the look.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

He's looking good so far, I think he just wants a hug.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 24, 2010)

WOW! (That is what you can get with a K-Mart skelly?) Beautiful work!


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestion SKAustin. I'll have to try that. And no this isn't the K-mart skeleton. I made everything from scratch (newspaper and ducktape.)


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

I was able to put a couple of coats of minwax stain on my ground breaker tonight. I tried both the dark grey and the minwax and I liked the look of the stain better. Let me know what you think.

































BooYah project #2 complete!!!!!


----------



## MommaMoose (May 15, 2010)

That is so awesome! Love the look the stain gave it!


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

*Ground Breaker Complete*

Thanks I used minwax dark stain. I've good some good feedback so far. I'll post some last pictures just as soon as I can put a spot on it at night.


----------



## Ripper (Jul 24, 2010)

Great looking prop! (really like the fact that you made him from scratch yourself!)


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome ground breaker, love the dark stain!


----------

